# Why can't I download pics from my camera?



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, so I have a Dell computer, not quite a year old, desktop. It has windows xp.

I have a casio exilm digital that I picked up last week to take to the beach.

I put in the disk, I ran it, I did everything it said...but I can't download my friggin pics. Nothing happens. I plug my camera into the little portal, nothing happens. My camera doesn't show up on devices..the only thing there is my printer. I don't know how to put it on there, and none of the directions I've followed work. The disk says to go to a file folder and open it but when I go there, it just says folder is empty.

WTF??????? I thought it was supposed to be easy. I have a memory card, do I just stick it in? I still wouldn't know what to do next...At the paper we had a separate system hooked up to a photoshop program and we just plugged in the camera or the chip and everything popped up, so I have never had  this issue before. My kids have laptops..they just stick the memory card in the side. I wouldn't know where to even stick the stupid card in this computer, I'm afraid I'll try jamming it in the portal and lose it forever.....


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

Does it require drivers,or does it present itself as a USB mass storage device?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't stand the cameras that don't have the mem-stick capability. I bought one, wasted 20 bucks on it, can't transfer pics from it to anything because the compression method it uses hasn't been figured out yet and the company just sucks, not offering any assistance. The sad fact is that since we only have a few brands and companies in the US for digital media there isn't any competition so they can get away with selling a poor product and don't even have to give you the right drivers. Once you buy it, that's it, no protection except what the warranty covers (which is very little if you read it through).

So, if it doesn't use a memstick you screwed, sorry but that's the breaks and I sympathize (as I said, did the same damned thing recently). If it does have a memstick you can buy a cheap USB memstick reader, average about 9 bucks. Those connect automatically like any other memstick.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, it has usb on the camera. 

It does have a memory stick, is that the thing I was calling a memory card? I bought it when I bought the computer because it has the capacity to hold more pics.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Ok, it has usb on the camera.
> 
> It does have a memory stick, is that the thing I was calling a memory card? I bought it when I bought the computer because it has the capacity to hold more pics.



Yeah. If the pics can be moved to the memory card (I just use the term stick for all of them) it should be easier to transfer them from that to your computer. The CD's that come with cameras don't always come with the right drivers for some crooked reason. The last one I bought cam with the drivers for the next model instead of the one I bought.

If you ever do buy a new one, go to a cameras store, they will help more than any of the others even though they also cost a bit more, it can be worth it.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

okay knucklehead....did you turn the camera on?  you realize it has to be on right?  does it have an image button...sometimes that has to be moved or shifted....

plug the portal thing into camera.....with camera off...turn camera on...it should ask you what program to use....now you highlight that....and it should do the rest....

tell us exactly what you are doing?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

That's exactly what I did.

And the memory stick is in the camera...my pictures are on it.

I plug it in, turn on the camera...and nothing happens. I follow the directions in the book, which say to go to usb and do this and that and I do it all...until it gets to the place where it says open the file. There is no fucking file that I can find...unless it's referring to a file on the camera?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

are you sure its just not asking what file to transfer the pictures too?  where you have to name the file?
what program do you use....i use picasa3....to download to from my camera.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, step 7..it says "Windows Vista/Windows XP...select open folder to view files".

WTF? Where?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

i think it is asking you the program to d/l with......go get picasa3....its free.....just download it....i can explain it....maybe kitten can explain vista/xp...i dont use it....not to d/l


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, if the camera doesn't turn on automatically once you connect the USB then it's not working. That could be a cable problem or a camera flaw.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

hmm i dont think my turns on auto...let me check....no i have to turn the camera on....


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> hmm i dont think my turns on auto...let me check....no i have to turn the camera on....



Does your's show a USB connection in the taskbar?


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

Did the camera come with drivers or other SW?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

It came with a disk. Which I ran. Where it is on my computer, I don't know, or what it did.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

hell its plugged into the tower....i plug the port thing in...turn on camera.....then it all works...shit i dont know....keep it simple for me and allie both


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

okay you ran the disc...did you install it?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

she is getting to step 7.....so she is not far from finished


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

what I want you to do is go outside and lie down in the street...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

What's the brand and model number?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

If there is a funny looking icon on the taskbar (it's a USB port icon, hold the cursor over them until you see one that says USB something or other) ... if none of them say that then there's a problem with the connection, if one of them does click on it and it should look for the drivers on it's own.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

Does it show in the device manager?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

It doesn't show in device manager...though I only get there accidentally.
I ran the stupid cd, I did what it said, I got to finish. What else is there to do?
I went to picasa or whatever and all that did was sign me up for google. wtf?

God this is so fucking irritating. I'm out in the middle of NOWHERE, so I can't just run to Walmart and download the damn things onto a disk. It's supposed to be simple. shit shit shit SHIIIIITTTTT


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

Brand: Casio
Model No: EX-S5


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

okay when all else fails.....you got a kid.....find ya a kid...they do this shit like its nothing....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

google...how odd....i got it with no problem...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

damn they are with google now...never noticed that....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

My kids are 5 & 6. They like the computer because they can play spongebob on it, but that's the extent of their computer savvy.

The one who probably could get it to work is the one who probably fucked it up in the first place. He's notorious for changing things around to make it work for him, then leaving everyone stranded when they call to say what the hell did you DO?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

Simple is relative ... one thing MS always forgets. Anyhow, if the camera is on and the computer isn't saying something like "new device found" then there is something else going wrong. If you were on Linux I could offer more help, but Windoze is old to me and I don't remember as much about how to do all the nuts and bolts. You may want to look for an IRC on Windoze XP and camera assistance, there are still a few hardcore Windoze geeks online.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

okay calm down....we need an older kid...14 or so....you dont have neighbors


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

Just email me your credit card number, pin number, and social security number, and I'll take care of it for you


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

Shit no.
But I did manage to make it to picasso or whatever, and it's downloading, thank god. Or uploading. Probably erasing all my precious photos taken during my family vacation, and all my horse pics.

Thanks, I'm sure I'll be back...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

Strolling, my only neighbor is an old lady who, believe me, doesn't have a computer.

We just got cell service in this area of the world a few months ago.

And everyone had dial-up until just a few months before that.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

If I ever figure it out, I'll take a picture for you.

Speaking of which, how do I post a picture instead of just a stupid link?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

omg, I did it, and I even have a folder on my desktop. I have no idea how I did it, or what I'm going to do with it now.

Time to party!!!

Strolling I'd kiss you if I wasn't sort of afraid you might swing that way...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

you know, I only downloaded one to picasa. The rest are on my computer.

How the hell did I do that?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 8, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> you know, I only downloaded one to picasa. The rest are on my computer.
> 
> How the hell did I do that?



Perhaps Picasa had the driver in it ...

Regardless ... at least it worked huh?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

o hell now who is explaining photoshop to her?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

okay if it only d/l one pic...that is cause you click only on that one pic.....when you turn on camera it should d/l all but duplicates.....and you need to check the box if you want it to erase the card...if you didnt check it the pics should still be on the camera


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

you will get the hang of it...as you use it more....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

go sign up for a photobucket account....that will be enough for you today.....i dont wanna overload ya ...we will work on moving the pic tomorrow


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Strolling I'd kiss you if I wasn't sort of afraid you might swing that way...





strollingbones said:


> you will get the hang of it...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

dont start jb...for some reason...i understand allie...and normally can help her with her computer problems....


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> dont start jb...for some reason...i understand allie...and normally can help her .


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

you had to start didnt ya.....neg rep headed your fucking way


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

I actually have a photobucket account, but I've only used it for e-mailed images. 

So now I'm trying to e-mail myself images so I can put them on photobucket. I only chose 13 pics and it's taking FOREVER to attach.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

o laudie....okay we got to do this tonight....stop the d/l you are doing....did you select the bulk downloader?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

o fuck me...did you select a size to d/l.....allie stop and listen....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2009)

it shouldnt take forever with the bulk upload option.....i swear its like talking to a fucking wall....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

that's because I keep bopping off. Kids had to get ready for bed, eat, play on the computer.

I downloaded pics onto photobucket.

Here's one:
http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/th_380.jpg


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2009)

In time, I'll learn how to make it bigger. Maybe I can do it now...nope, it will interrupt the download, which was interrupted earlier by my daughter when she closed everything down.

That's my son, his significant other, and her sister holding the baby (my g-baby).

I'd love to show pics of my two younger kids, but there are pervs on this site.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

fine looking bunch....i had to crash last night....east coast time and all....okay....we got a few things to work on....you should be able to post the image right to here.....you just need to find the right one to copy....i am stuck here all day....no car....so we can work on it when you get here.....once you get to photobucket its all down hill pretty easy really...ding me when you get here....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm here, but I'll be in and out. Finally got the uber upload to work, after letting it upload the slow way all night. I had 541 pics on that camera, so I feel pretty good about getting them both on my computer (again, have no idea how, probably will never be able to do it again) and online. I'd rather post from online anyway.

Check out my neon pic...that's me, freaky, huh? Tie die head. I look like an image from a tarot card.

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/286-1.jpg?t=1247151026


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

wild pic....

okay...let me get you started...you didnt tell us you were d/l 500 pics....

okay photobucket.....page where you hit ...bulk d/l...there is another box...asking what size...i bet your ass d/l all these pic at the huge ass size of your monitor....bet hell i know your ass did...


set that to large...large is all you need...

then do the bulk d/l thing....and the pics will be imported at that size...makes it all faster

okay i dont name my pics or cap them...that allows them to pop up when people do searches..keep that in mind....you can by pass that step altogether...check the right box ....

now when you click on the pic...you get some options..go to more....then click on the box a damn..its down towards the bottom...the one below it says thumbnail...you want the box right above it...sharing pics....then will make more sense when you are there....click on that box and you can paste it in here and like magic the pic is there..not the link....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

So you pick the size of the pics before you download.

I still don't understand how to make it bigger, I have them at 100 percent, or at least make them that way when I go in to link them.

I'll try the share thing...do I have to do that when I acutally put them on the site or can I do it later?

I'll check.

Ok, on individual pics it only gives me the option of sharing the album. Does that mean anyone who clicks on a link can see the whole album? I don't want that.

Testing testing...here goes...
nope, that didn't work....

trying again
nope

again
<a href="http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/?action=view&current=286-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/286-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

okay i am at photobucket:  click on your name...welcome allie...click on that....page now has the bulk uploader...right above that is a reduce pictures to:  resizing....you need to put that on large...

do the pics you want to upload and finish that step...now to post on here:

go to pic and click on it....a box comes up...share img...go to get link code...3 rd from bottom...

img for bullentins and forums....

top one under that....

says full size...click on that and copy...

paste on here:


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

no i can only see the one photo in red there....but if you do it this way you just have the image and not the link....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

i think the pic is small for you cause you used the thumbnail option on photobucket...to copy and paste....do the full size one...of the neon you


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

if i dont post for a while...the hubby will be home for lunch...but we have plenty of time...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I went to the image, clicked on sharing, chose more options, it gave me a bunch of buttons where I can automatically post somewhere like facebook, and at the bottom the link which says if you're having trouble, use this. So that is what I used. And it just gave me a link.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2009)

nice horse!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I give up. Fuck this bullshit, it shouldn't be so fucking hard. And there aren't even any directions on the site that I can find.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

okay....you made it to that...now click the little blue share at the top.....see that?

share?


then you will see the bullentin and forums...3rd from bottom


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> nice horse!



Oh, thanks. I have a million (well 500) of them.

I have one of a  horse's ass that I'm going to give to JB as a gift, to use as his avatar. But I want to post it as a picture not as a link.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

o dont be a quitter...like your hero palin....you got the horse up there...okay....just next time download them smaller...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

allie....you did it.....nice horse...now chill for a while....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> okay....you made it to that...now click the little blue share at the top.....see that?
> 
> share?
> 
> ...



I did that. I clicked on share, I clicked on bulletin and forums, I chose full size, I made sure nothing else was marked, I posted it straight into the window, I pasted it into the image window (I've deleted about 6-7 posts here), I pasted it into the image window and removed the extra http & IMG coding, I've tried everything.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't see a horse...
Crap!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

dont let the pics in camera add up like that.....500....do it with smaller groups...i rarely do it with over 20 pics...unless i have been out all day...taking pics...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

we all see the horse...dont fuck with it after you paste it....onto here...just copy and paste...that is all....dont ad...dont subtract....say it with me...copy and paste...we all see a roan colored horse...and a corner of a barn


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope, horse isn't showing for me. Just the link.

You can imagine  how much fun it was for me the first year working as a caseworker, where everything is on a variety of different (and some antiquated) programs, and there are all these codes and glitches that you have to remember. I mean HUNDREDS AND HUNDREDS. There is no manual. You do all your work and go to code it in the computer and fuck me, you have 100 codes to put in, but some of them you have to know little tricks, and if you don't you have to find someone who does...and nothing is finished until EVERYTHING is right. If it isn't right, they don't get their bennies, and I'm the only one in my office. Which is probably a good thing. 

What a flipping nightmare.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm having flashbacks.


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread is 2 pages...Did you figure it out yet?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I can't see Ruby, but I took the image like you said and put it in the image box and deleted the extra https and img coding.

So at least the directions are on here now, if I forget.
Now I want to distort some images,doesn't that sound like fun????


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

easy now....its only the drugs.....

i do not know why you arent seeing the horse...i reloaded and see it...lets try again with another pic...practice makes perfect...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

Terry said:


> This thread is 2 pages...Did you figure it out yet?



she has ....somewhat....you see the pic of the horse right terry?


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep I see it


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

hell its 6 pages now....i am just a really bad teacher....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Terry said:


> This thread is 2 pages...Did you figure it out yet?



You tell me. Do you see a horse.

Hey, Strolling, how do you know roan color? Technically she's not a roan because she's Arab and they don't use the term "roan". She's registered as a chestnut...but her unusual coloring is actually something rare..it's called fabicano, fabino, or something. Not sabino, that's paint stuff. It's characterized by skunk stripe of the tail (hers is a white patch at the top of the tail) and  striping over the barrel. Hers fades out, but it's there in the spring.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

okay she is getting the hang of it....


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2009)

she needs to clean her history folder, also check to make sure she has view avatar's and signatures enabled.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

just so happens i live near roan mtn....i didnt wanna just say red....or brown....i didnt think of chestnut...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> hell its 6 pages now....i am just a really bad teacher....



No, I skim things and have to go back over them slowly. I type faster than I think. Drives everyone nuts who has ever tried to coach me through computer stuff. It's like "no no no no!!! Oh shit, start over..."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Well I can't see Ruby, but I took the image like you said and put it in the image box and deleted the extra https and img coding.
> 
> So at least the directions are on here now, if I forget.
> Now I want to distort some images,doesn't that sound like fun????



Ruby is the chesnut equine?  

I can see her.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

terry slow and steady sets the pace...allie gets a wee bit confused if you overload her....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Terry said:


> she needs to clean her history folder, also check to make sure she has view avatar's and signatures enabled.



That's it.
I disabled them when I was posting from work. I'll fix it.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

see allie you are getting it...now try another pic.....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks terry....didnt realize she was turning shit on and off without being told.......ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

but the way i look at it...i know it cause someone showed me how to do it once....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I CAN SEE IT I CAN SEE IT!

And btw, that's not my roan horse, lol. She's my sorrel. Or brown. Actually chestnut.

No roaning, though...

HERE'S my roan:


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Glory, glory hallelujah...glory glory hallelujah...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

It's hard to take a good picture of her when it's just me.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

Arabian?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

This is so darned exciting.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Eve said:


> Arabian?



The roan is, Polish.
The other is a grade mare of uncertain descent.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> The roan is, Polish.
> The other is a grade mare of uncertain descent.



I prefer Polish to Egyptoid but couldn't find Polish-bred in our area.

And sometimes the ones of uncertain descent are the best.  Kind of like mutts as opposed to pure-bred dogs.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

The grade, Purdy, isn't beautiful, and she's canted back and long-backed (I actually like horses with long backs) but she has good legs and she's very, very gentle and calm.

She has great feet, too, like a workhorse. Unfortunately, I was lax in picking them and because she has a pretty deep foot, right now I'm battling thrush in her near front. Yay me.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

7 pages..and success.....not too bad...now run along and be yourself....


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

I had an Appy/QH mare for years.  Hardly ever had to do anything with her hooves at all, since I rode so much that they got trimmed pretty much naturally.

She wasn't that pretty to look at, but the local Appy horseracer kept trying to buy her from me.  Lots of good time, long rides and fast runs on her.  

Two fillies out of her by an Arab stud - one with color (some snowflake patterns on the rump like mama) and one plain bay w/ Arab mane and tail like daddy (rather than momma's Appy mohawk mane).


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never had a horse with thrush before. But generally I pick out their feet once in a while.

But here I am in the middle of nowhere, where people who can't even DRIVE and who don't have cars have horses...and I had to travel 90 miles to purchase a 95 cent hoofpick.

Of course, I could have used a screwdriver or a nail, but I didn't. I wanted a damn hoofpick.

Then the farrier came out before I had a chance to use it this last time, and she's developed thrush in the last 8 weeks. Great. Her pasture is dry, but her feet are much deeper and larger than the Arabs and a creek runs through it. So stuff gets packed in there and never sees the light of day. I'm a bad horseowner now.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

BTW, you'll be green with envy...a friend gave me the Polish mare. She belonged to a woman who had a herd of about 30 and is dying of cancer, so had to liquidate the herd. She gave the mare and her baby to my friend, who gave me the mare and kept the baby.

She's at least 15.1 and possibly 15.2 hands tall, and her going gait is almost a single foot. I've never ridden a walker who was smoother.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> BTW, you'll be green with envy...a friend gave me the Polish mare. She belonged to a woman who had a herd of about 30 and is dying of cancer, so had to liquidate the herd. She gave the mare and her baby to my friend, who gave me the mare and kept the baby.
> 
> She's at least 15.1 and possibly 15.2 hands tall, and her going gait is almost a single foot. I've never ridden a walker who was smoother.



Wow!  You did luck out - that is awesome!

Most of the good Arabs I've ridden were very, very smooth.  And you should have less trouble with the Arab's hooves than the others.  They typically stay sound in that respect.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2009)

Her feet are small, but sound. Usually Arabs have good sized feet, too.

But they aren't prone to thrush...they're pretty down there on the ground.

Here's the appy I had, briefly, on his way to horse heaven. He was completely blind, and had had a foot that had been sectioned away after a bad infection (probably had something to do with his blindness). He came to a friend of mine who sells horses and didn't want to do him in and wouldn't sell him (well, he probably would have, if anyone was stupid enough to buy him.)

I kept him for about 6 months. By himself he was great...I had to be careful of the kids because he was completely blind, but he'd move out like nobody's business, you had to know horses to know he was blind. Or be there when he ran into something.

But when I brought the other horses in and moved from the barn, he was dangerous. He almost bit my daughter's face when she (against my instructions) tried to pet his head when his head was in a bucket. He thought she was another horse, and that was his reaction. 

She minds around  the horses now, btw. That  happens when you come so close to having your face snapped off.

The friend who brought the mare to me took him with her to her place, and put him down in green pastures. His name was Rascal. He's hideous. Again with the long back. It's my karma.

He walked right out, too....not that I ever rode him. I put the kids on him in a round pen and would lead them around, and let them use the halter and walk him in a circle while on him. He wouldn't jump, he was blind in both eyes...sometimes a horse who is blind in just one is more dangerous...they'll jump away from their sighted side towards the blind side and squish whomever is there...

Anyway, I agreed to take him essentially sight unseen (hey, a pun) and we enjoyed him while we had him, and gave him lots of love. No idea how old he was. Old enough. I'll bet he was a turd when  he had sight, though. He was pretty spirited without it.

Rascal:


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 9, 2009)

Aaaw ... purtty horsey!


----------

